# Two weeks post jaw surgery



## GordonFreeman (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror. 
It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.

IRL I've been told that I was better looking before  two times by two different people

I threw away lots of money, but I don't look better(mb even worse). I just look different 

Now I need to save up for a zygomatic implant. One needs a very strong under eye support and very well developed, forward grown zygomas, in order to look harmonious with jaws that big.
That's why I look strange now. 
I have what appears to be well developed jaws and a truly recessed midface. 

What side effects I notice
1) my es ratio improved. I dunno why exactly, it's either because I don't chew and my massesters just shrunk, or because of the soft tissues being stretched. My zygomatic arch pops out now.
2) the bloat has gone. I always had round face, even at Auschwitz prisoner tier bf %. Now I'm somewhat defined.
3) wide ass mandible. I asked the surgeon for the maximal diastasis of the jaw angles. I dunno what kind of cut he made doing bsso, but it worked. I have noticeably wider bigonial distance now. Like Jaime Lannister tier.
4) the nose got wider and flatter, sad but true. 
5) seems like scleral show has increased. My eyes appear bigger now. 

I'll post the befores later
I just wanna figure out if I really look that odd or it's just bdd kicking in


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jun 5, 2020)

Can you show us your "before" pics


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 5, 2020)

Uglyass said:


> Can you show us your "before" pics


Sure, just I bit later


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 5, 2020)

Before ? You went to Andreishchev right ?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 5, 2020)

It looks better, you're just swollen you need to wait til it subsides.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks very good ngl

Just have to lose the face fat now for it to actually count for something


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 5, 2020)

hard to rate it honestly
@Lorsss can help you


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jun 5, 2020)

You look very good ngl. Do you have any health issues from getting jaw surgery as a side effect?


----------



## wagie489 (Jun 5, 2020)

looking good bro. how much did Andreishev give you on your jaws?


----------



## crosshold (Jun 5, 2020)

well if it makes you feel any better it is very normal for you to recess a few mm after getting a bimax


----------



## a.i.ngel (Jun 5, 2020)

Dude, the lower third looks fantastic, idk what you and these 2 people are smoking.
I know there are some bad results from jaw surgeries and expected to see one of them, but this definitely isn't. I'm literally jealous.

What do you mean by overdone? too projected? I disagree. Can't see the eyes, they might indeed look odd and recessed in comparison to lower third, but eh, it's better to have only them recessed than the entire face lol.

No complications like loss of sensation? If not, it sounds like a perfect surgery lmao, even considering the shit amount of money spent.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 5, 2020)

Your jaw looks very good now, but yea, it's a common thing that the nose widens from any rotation and moving the lefort 1 area forward leaves the midface looking more recessed. You will probably need some kind of midface projection osteotomy/implant and maybe a rhino to get the full aesthetic benefits.

You should probably wait a bit longer before making an evaluation tho tbh.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 5, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...






It takes time to heal bro wait it out trust it will get better


wereqryan said:


> You look very good ngl. Do you have any health issues from getting jaw surgery as a side effect?





Bro i got a question do you know any surgery which can augment the zygomatic arch this much ?


----------



## improover (Jun 5, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> IRL I've been told that I was better looking before  two times by two different people


That's either women thinking you cheated genetics or guys envious of your looks. 100%. It's just like those people in r/plasticsurgery saying "ooh you looked good before, you didn't even need plastic surgery" When in reality they looked shit before. Avoid these pieces of shit


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jun 5, 2020)

Lowerthird is fantastic.A bit swollen but good. Zygomatic implants asap or it will look weird a bit. Also how was recovery?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 5, 2020)

it looks good.
swelling takes at least up to 6 months to completely go away.


----------



## SocietyIsSolipsistic (Jun 5, 2020)

You posted your pre-surgery side silhouette before. I saw it and now, this result looks amazing bro. Actually even better than the silhouette gif that you posted tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jun 5, 2020)

Was your jaw already that wide? Post before pics


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It takes time to heal bro wait it out trust it will get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t be surprised if Toni Mahfud edited his zygomatic arch to be more prominent.


GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Your lower third looks great now. I’d have to see your before pictures before I come to a conclusion, though.


----------



## Patient A (Jun 5, 2020)

improover said:


> That's either women thinking you cheated genetics or guys envious of your looks. 100%. It's just like those people in r/plasticsurgery saying "ooh you looked good before, you didn't even need plastic surgery" When in reality they looked shit before. Avoid these pieces of shit


95% chance this is the case

pm me your before pics OP I will be 100% honest and detailed with you bro


GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Unusual bro,









Changes in scleral exposure following Le Fort І maxillary advancement or impaction


Inferior scleral exposure is an aesthetic as well as functional concern. The purpose of this study was to evaluate and compare changes in scleral expo…




www.sciencedirect.com





this study says the opposite


----------



## Incoming (Jun 5, 2020)

Please post before pics OP, you’d be doing us all a great favor


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Jun 5, 2020)

Proud of You OP. I also going to get that. How mucho did it cost?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Yes you look like a dog


Keep barking for him greycel


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 5, 2020)

fucking great result, go with the process. Don't THINK too much. You look better OP trust me. Just wait, eat some pizza watch some movies and get zygomatic bone implants and infraorbital rim implants. Mirin OP, very much MIRIN.


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



You look fabulous bro. And you don't have any resemblance to a dog. With those mid implants, you'll ascend to model-tier.

Post the before boyo.


----------



## wagbox (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks great tbh


----------



## CristianT (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...




Bro, what you are talking about? YOu look very good!

remember, * you are only 2 weeks from this big surgery*.

a lot of things will change in the next months, your face will be even more defined. I don't see nothing 'off' with your face.

Ofc people will say to you: ' ah you look better before' bla bla... it is because they are jealous how you look now.


----------



## Nisse (Jun 6, 2020)

I think it already looks good tbh


----------



## Lars2210 (Jun 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It takes time to heal bro wait it out trust it will get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google ZSO jaw surgery forum 
It’s routinely done by zarrinbal


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 6, 2020)

Which Le Fort did you get?


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 6, 2020)

Pm me before pics bro


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 6, 2020)

Fuckk, gimme that forward growth


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 6, 2020)

No before no care


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 6, 2020)

Looking like an absolute chad


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks good, but will look better after the swelling + Don't listen to normies bro, they don't know anything regarding looksmaxxing.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 6, 2020)

Gigachad incoming.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 6, 2020)

Why isn't this guy posting before pics?


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 6, 2020)

Good thread but let me see before pics too, for comparison, please.


----------



## ExCel (Jun 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It takes time to heal bro wait it out trust it will get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time to MSE buddy boyo


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jun 6, 2020)

ExCel said:


> time to MSE buddy boyo


he cant


----------



## ExCel (Jun 6, 2020)

why


Mohamad said:


> he cant


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jun 6, 2020)

ExCel said:


> why


there are screws in his lefort 1 area


----------



## ExCel (Jun 6, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> there are screws in his lefort 1 area


reptiles got lefort 1?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Bro i got a question do you know any surgery which can augment the zygomatic arch this much ?
> 
> View attachment 446361


yeah bro photoshopplasty by Eppley


----------



## PjSon (Jun 6, 2020)

forward maxilla without cheekbones look weird tbh


----------



## Romnel (Jun 6, 2020)

JFL two weeks? Can't be stressing about this shit when it takes months to de-bloat.

Here's a patient from the same surgeon:

10days after (your timeframe)







"eww chipmunk he looked better before the surgery"

3 months after (what to expect)







"wow you look great have you been mewing"

Your result has made me want this surgery 10x more, gonna get it in September and can't wait.

Feel free to send me before photos and the exact movements you had done. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jun 6, 2020)

Romnel said:


> JFL two weeks? Can't be stressing about this shit when it takes months to de-bloat.
> 
> Here's a patient from the same surgeon:
> 
> ...


holy fuck the bloat fucks up the face


----------



## Patient A (Jun 6, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> holy fuck the bloat fucks up the face


Holy shit the water is wet!


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> You look very good ngl. Do you have any health issues from getting jaw surgery as a side effect?



I had a massive nosebleed one week post the surgery. Lost shit ton of blood, almost passed out. I even needed a blood transfusion.


Dr Shekelberg said:


> Before ? You went to Andreishchev right ?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jun 6, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Holy shit the water is wet!


kys dont ever talk to me


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

wagie489 said:


> looking good bro. how much did Andreishev give you on your jaws?


7mm


----------



## Patient A (Jun 6, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> kys dont ever talk to me


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

a.i.ngel said:


> Dude, the lower third looks fantastic, idk what you and these 2 people are smoking.
> I know there are some bad results from jaw surgeries and expected to see one of them, but this definitely isn't. I'm literally jealous.
> 
> What do you mean by overdone? too projected? I disagree. Can't see the eyes, they might indeed look odd and recessed in comparison to lower third, but eh, it's better to have only them recessed than the entire face lol.
> ...


I love the mandible too, but it's the maxilla that makes everything look uncanny
That's what bothers me


curryslayerordeath said:


> Your jaw looks very good now, but yea, it's a common thing that the nose widens from any rotation and moving the lefort 1 area forward leaves the midface looking more recessed. You will probably need some kind of midface projection osteotomy/implant and maybe a rhino to get the full aesthetic benefits.
> 
> You should probably wait a bit longer before making an evaluation tho tbh.


Absolutely same thoughts
And this is how you get hooked on the look. Now I understand why people who mess with plastic surgery cannot stop themselves

Waiting a bit longer is my only cope now


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 6, 2020)

eyes changed?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Also how was recovery?


I'm so tired eating through a straw



SocietyIsSolipsistic said:


> You posted your pre-surgery side silhouette before. I saw it and now, this result looks amazing bro. Actually even better than the silhouette gif that you posted tbh.


I was relying on that silhouette too before the surgery, but turns out it's not as simple as it looks on the picture.
The picture does not show how eye area and the midface look together. 
It's a whole different story when you see it in motion.


LayDownAndCope said:


> Was your jaw already that wide? Post before pics


It was wide before, but significantly less than it's now
I'll post the befores later


Ethnicshit said:


> Proud of You OP. I also going to get that. How mucho did it cost?


$13k


----------



## Over (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



You need cheekbone implants now. Your midface seems flat and lateral zygo projection is weak.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> Looks good, but will look better after the swelling + Don't listen to normies bro, they don't know anything regarding looksmaxxing.



Normies are the ones who we do it all for. 
We all need their validation. 
You're not getting surgeries to gain some internet points.
Irl rating is all that matters.
If a person looks at you and says you're handsome, then everything you did was worth it.
When you see a chad, you instantly feel it. You don't need to justify his looks like "ohh he has 2.0 fwhr, then he's good lookin". You just see and feel it.


----------



## gaymidget (Jun 6, 2020)

Surgery never claimed to make you 100% a chad. Your jaw looks good tbh you other features or harmony aren't so good but you are not ugly. Just status max


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 6, 2020)

Must see the before, but from this you dont look so good.
Idk what, but something is off, like it is too square..


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Normies are the ones who we do it all for.
> We all need their validation.
> You're not getting surgeries to gain some internet points.
> Irl rating is all that matters.
> ...



Of course bro. But everything is subconscious, and the entire looksmax forum who is obsessed by looks can tell you, that you look good. The only reason why some people told you that looked better before, is that they already you knew you.


----------



## CristianT (Jun 6, 2020)

can you post some before photos bro or please PM. @GordonFreeman


----------



## Weed (Jun 6, 2020)

This is EXACTLY what I need. OP @GordonFreeman what's the cost? Where's your before pic? 😐


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

PjSon said:


> forward maxilla without cheekbones look weird tbh





Chico Chicowski said:


> eyes changed?


Seem to be bigger 😒


Over said:


> You need cheekbone implants now. Your midface seems flat and lateral zygo projection is weak.


Yep, same thoughts
Now I'm afraid that this is an infinite loop, when you change something, it looks odd, and then you need to change something else in order to look harmonious.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 6, 2020)

Chad side profile. Lose facial bloat so we can see the bone structure in the front. At the front it doesn't look great atm but that's probably swelling but holy shit the side mogs everyone here
Its fine bro if you keep adding surgeries to make harmony it will be fine. I think for cheekbones you need zso and cheekbones filler


GordonFreeman said:


> Seem to be bigger 😒
> 
> Yep, same thoughts
> Now I'm afraid that this is an infinite loop, when you change something, it looks odd, and then you need to change something else in order to look harmonious.


----------



## homesick (Jun 6, 2020)

Damn, chad side profile.
looking good bro, congrats


----------



## Weed (Jun 6, 2020)

Romnel said:


> JFL two weeks? Can't be stressing about this shit when it takes months to de-bloat.
> 
> Here's a patient from the same surgeon:
> 
> ...


How much will u pay?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 6, 2020)

Just a reminder 

Here's the before profile 







Our guy went from besement dweller/10 to pretty boy side profile. Can't wait for the swelling to do so we can see the front. Isn't lefort 1 known to reduce midface length appearecne? 

Dude you look awesome!


----------



## Romnel (Jun 6, 2020)

Weed said:


> How much will u pay?


$8,000-10,000 for bimax+full chinwing but I'll save an extra $1,000 for travel etc.
Currently got $2,500 but I'll keep saving + I'm getting a student loan soon which I'm gonna use for the rest


----------



## Weed (Jun 6, 2020)

Romnel said:


> $8,000-10,000 for bimax+full chinwing but I'll save an extra $1,000 for travel etc.
> Currently got $2,500 but I'll keep saving + I'm getting a student loan soon which I'm gonna use for the rest


I see. So everyone spends approx. 10k on this ngl. I think it's time for me to ewhore and hopefully get it in a year or so lulz
Aren't you going to travel to that surgeon to St. P or u gonna choose a diff one?


----------



## Romnel (Jun 6, 2020)

Weed said:


> I see. So everyone spends approx. 10k on this ngl. I think it's time for me to ewhore and hopefully get it in a year or so lulz
> Aren't you going to travel to that surgeon to St. P or u gonna choose a diff one?


Would be less without the chinwing, but yeah expensive stuff. 
Imo just live at home and look for a normal job which pays well, ewhoring seems high effort for not much money. Maybe do it on the side but doesn't seem like a primary income source tbh.

And yeah Andrei all the way


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Just a reminder
> 
> Here's the before profile
> 
> ...



Honestly I didn't look that bad IRL.
Btw, even with that jaw I managed to anglefraud to get pictures like this





I really like my lower third now, but the problem is in the upper jaw and the midface.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Honestly I didn't look that bad IRL.
> Btw, even with that jaw I managed to anglefraud to get pictures like this
> View attachment 447079
> 
> ...


It's becuase you aren't used to it. It looks amazing


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jun 6, 2020)

You’re 2 weeks out from surgery, that is literally nothing... Bimax can take months to recover from and the facial bloat will linger a long time. Wait at least 10 weeks before evaluating 

by the way, did you have a downgraft of the maxilla aswell?


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Lorsss @her 

delete these prices asap. surgeons lurk here to see what other surgerons are offering.


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 6, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> @Lorsss @her
> 
> delete these prices asap. surgeons lurk here to see what other surgerons are offering.


and then what do they do?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> You’re 2 weeks out from surgery, that is literally nothing... Bimax can take months to recover from and the facial bloat will linger a long time. Wait at least 10 weeks before evaluating
> 
> by the way, did you have a downgraft of the maxilla aswell?


I hope you're right

Yes, my maxilla is 4mm lower now


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I hope you're right
> 
> Yes, my maxilla is 4mm lower now


So you had a short face before. I’d be very interested to see your before pics, since a surgeon once recommended me 5-6mm downgraft and 5-6mm advancement. I thought about doing it since 2015 but still haven’t.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 6, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> and then what do they do?


match prices if theirs are too low.


----------



## Weed (Jun 6, 2020)

Romnel said:


> Would be less without the chinwing, but yeah expensive stuff.
> Imo just live at home and look for a normal job which pays well, ewhoring seems high effort for not much money. Maybe do it on the side but doesn't seem like a primary income source tbh.
> 
> And yeah Andrei all the way


Ewhoring is my primary source of income tho and I'm fine with it


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 6, 2020)

How are people this dumb your maxilla is gonna be swollen for 3 months at least. Lol complaining at 2 weeks.


----------



## Romnel (Jun 6, 2020)

Weed said:


> Ewhoring is my primary source of income tho and I'm fine with it


How much you making per week? 
Idk I just highly doubt there's much money in it, if it works for you keep doing it I guess


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 6, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> match prices if theirs are too low.


That's good then. No?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> So you had a short face before. I’d be very interested to see your before pics, since a surgeon once recommended me 5-6mm downgraft and 5-6mm advancement. I thought about doing it since 2015 but still haven’t.


This was my smile before and what I expected to get after the surgery
Expected changes 

If you're surgeon recommends you up to 6mm of downgraft, then your smile gotta be really teethless? Why don't you fix it? Even downgraft alone will significantly improve your smile


Phoenix997 said:


> How are people this dumb your maxilla is gonna be swollen for 3 months at least. Lol complaining at 2 weeks.


Yeah but the swelling has subsided almost everywhere, that's why I can't say if my maxillary region is still swollen, or it's gonna look like that my whole life


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 6, 2020)

No ogee after bimax is ogre


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> No ogee after bimax is ogre


How am I supposed to have an ogee curve with totally flat midface


----------



## Weed (Jun 6, 2020)

Romnel said:


> How much you making per week?
> Idk I just highly doubt there's much money in it, if it works for you keep doing it I guess


About 2.5k per month passively, could do 4k if I wasnt lazy


----------



## improover (Jun 6, 2020)

I can't believe you haven't show an side comparison of before and after despite complaining so much that it got worse


----------



## CristianT (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> How am I supposed to have an ogee curve with totally flat midface


Kinda bad you didnt think about your cheeks before surgery and also kinda bad that Andrei didnt mention nothing(or did he?) that you also need cheek implants since you are going forward with your jaws ofc your cheeks are going to look even more recessed. When I want to make the surgery I will make both in same time.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 6, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> That's good then. No?


I guess, I think there was another reason.

can I pm you about mse?


Dr Shekelberg said:


> No ogee after bimax is ogre


Zygo implants with eppley for the win...


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> This was my smile before and what I expected to get after the surgery
> Expected changes
> 
> If you're surgeon recommends you up to 6mm of downgraft, then your smile gotta be really teethless? Why don't you fix it? Even downgraft alone will significantly improve your smile
> ...



Trust me brotha... 1) Your upper lip will be swollen for months and so will your lower jaw, the width may also reduce a bit it could be swelling which adds bulk to the jaw, same with chin,

2) Your upper lip looks great anyway. Literally have no idea what you’re seeing. You have a good curl to the philthrum. It’s not too far forward. Perfect position. Andrei knows what he’s doing bro. What specifically is your Complaint?


Guess What? said:


> Must see the before, but from this you dont look so good.
> Idk what, but something is off, like it is too square..


OP important to realize that a BSSO ALONE will make your mandible swell laterally and make it wider. With the extra cuts he made to give you more width, this will be exaggerated even moreso.

The swelling will go down and I expect an awesome final result. Your jaw will not be too square or boxy.

It’s hilarious to say he looks off at 2 weeks. He just had a tri-max plus additional jaw work.


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> 7mm


Both jaws?
Why did you get the surgery?
Did you ask for anteface?


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> So you had a short face before. I’d be very interested to see your before pics, since a surgeon once recommended me 5-6mm downgraft and 5-6mm advancement. I thought about doing it since 2015 but still haven’t.



mate surgeons are so retarded

most surgeons recommend me slight cw (like 2-3mm) but one recommended 1cm lmfao i think you know the one i'm talking about

Very nice result so far @OP, should look even better in 1-3months


----------



## Gosick (Jun 6, 2020)

somethings off, seems to good to be true


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Both jaws?
> Why did you get the surgery?
> Did you ask for anteface?


Both
I needed my mandible to be longer. 
I was 1.5psl points higher when jutted the jaw, so the bsso wasn't even a question. 
The problem is, one cannot move his mandible forward without moving the maxilla as well.
I didn't ask for anteface


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Both
> I needed my mandible to be longer.
> I was 1.5psl points higher when jutted the jaw, so the bsso wasn't even a question.
> The problem is, one cannot move his mandible forward without moving the maxilla as well.
> I didn't ask for anteface


So he moved both jaws 7 mm or the maxilla less? 
Did he not do CCW? And as i understand you feel the maxilla was moved too much forward?
Will you say you have a chimp look now?


----------



## Patient A (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I had a massive nosebleed one week post the surgery. Lost shit ton of blood, almost passed out. I even needed a blood transfusion.


Scary shit bro.

Loss of blood makes me pass out easy as fuck.

Bimax is terrifying but I’m still gonna do it or else I will just kill myself lololololololol


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> If you're surgeon recommends you up to 6mm of downgraft, then your smile gotta be really teethless? Why don't you fix it? Even downgraft alone will significantly improve your smile



Because I don’t trust surgeons not to fuck it up. They are sociopaths. I don’t want to be left with lingering side effects I.e numbness or a face I’m not happy with. The risks of bimax are extremely high, unless you are seriously deformed to start with, which I am not.


----------



## OverForMe (Jun 6, 2020)

good jaw i would have prefered it more wide on the upper angle tho


----------



## Patient A (Jun 6, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> The risks of bimax are extremely high, unless you are seriously deformed to start with, which I am not.


Indeed, bimax should not be taken lightly. It can heavily mentally and physically disrupt ones life.

I just hope that I don’t suffer permanent nerve damage.

I especially don’t want the type of nerve damage that is Literally constant pain.

gotta roll my dice one day tho


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 6, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> So he moved both jaws 7 mm or the maxilla less?


Both



Dutcher said:


> Did he not do CCW


I didn't need it


Dutcher said:


> And as i understand you feel the maxilla was moved too much forward?


Sort of


Dutcher said:


> Will you say you have a chimp look now?


No, it's more like the eyes and the midface were left behind and that's why I don't feel comfortable


Patient A said:


> Scary shit bro.
> 
> Loss of blood makes me pass out easy as fuck.
> 
> Bimax is terrifying but I’m still gonna do it or else I will just kill myself lololololololol


Don't be afraid, it's not that bad, if everything goes without complications.

It certainly will affect your social life the first month, but if you're a basement dweller, the only pain in the ass will be eating through a straw and constantly rinsing your mouth.

I already had issues with bleeding, it's not related to this specific surgery


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jun 6, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Indeed, bimax should not be taken lightly. It can heavily mentally and physically disrupt ones life.
> 
> I just hope that I don’t suffer permanent nerve damage.
> 
> ...


Yes, but some people just don’t think about these risks. I’m naturally high inhib, so I’ll probably never do it


----------



## crosshold (Jun 6, 2020)

Romnel said:


> JFL two weeks? Can't be stressing about this shit when it takes months to de-bloat.
> 
> Here's a patient from the same surgeon:
> 
> ...


same surgeon but different procedure

this guy got a long chin wing done


----------



## Patient A (Jun 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Don't be afraid, it's not that bad, if everything goes without complications.
> 
> *It certainly will affect your social life the first month,* but if you're a basement dweller, the only pain in the ass will be eating through a straw and constantly rinsing your mouth.
> 
> I already had issues with bleeding, it's not related to this specific surgery


I won’t mind. I’ve become very antisocial at this point. And I don’t hide it. I probably only accept one in 40 invitations to do anything.

I feel uncomfortable in my own skin

somethings got to give

somethings got to change

*The risks will be worth it, my jaw is my biggest flaw. *

the entirety of my upper third is top notch well balanced already...

middle is meh...

jaw fucks me up. I go from incel To chadlite just by changing my oral posture from teeth together to jutted forward.

when it’s jutted forward as far as I can I look normal.

I’m probably the ideal *Patient *

I’m so envious of you @GordonFreeman
I hope you enjoy every day in your life a bit more


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 7, 2020)

Amazing results and to think that is only 7mm advancement. Did you already have a dental cast, ceph and OPG and so forth? Or did Dr. Andreishchev help you set that up?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 7, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Or did Dr. Andreishchev help you set that up


This


----------



## crosshold (Jun 7, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> This


he seems based


----------



## Incoming (Jun 7, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> This


When are you posting before pics?


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 7, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> This


Did it cost anything? Did he help you set that up before or after the consultation?

Honestly what I like the most about Dr.Andreischev is how many results he posts on his instagram. How tall was he in real life? He looks fairly short. Thanks for the answer bro. I dont think you look odd - just wait a few months for all the swelling to disappear. You will be a mogger.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 7, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Indeed, bimax should not be taken lightly. It can heavily mentally and physically disrupt ones life.
> 
> I just hope that I don’t suffer permanent nerve damage.
> 
> ...


I mean koreans do it all the time xd


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 8, 2020)

Did I read your plan right on the other thread - was your genioplasty only +1 mm forward?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 8, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Did it cost anything?


Of course it did. 
I paid around 50 bucks for jaw molds and 40 for the CT scan.




anti caking agents said:


> Honestly what I like the most about Dr.Andreischev is how many results he posts on his instagram


Be aware that he performs a lot of surgeries, but only posts a few of them. It could be that he only posts successful ones.



anti caking agents said:


> How tall was he in real life? He looks fairly short.


5'8-5'9




anti caking agents said:


> I dont think you look odd - just wait a few months for all the swelling to disappear.


I hope you're right, bro


anti caking agents said:


> Did I read your plan right on the other thread - was your genioplasty only +1 mm forward?


Yes, I didn't need a lot of forward advancement, I only needed to lengthen my face, since my lower third was noticeably shorter than the upper two thirds


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 8, 2020)

Did your ramus get brought forward?


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Jun 8, 2020)

Face is bloated af


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jun 8, 2020)

I would assume its a side effect since this is the new you, I say give it a year. ngl mirin your strong jawline


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 8, 2020)

MusicMaxxingMidget said:


> I would assume its a side effect since this is the new you


Im leaning towards this too. As the time passes, I start to accept my new face.
This problem is probably what every hardcore lookxmaxer will have to deal with.
You have to bury your former identity and reborn as a phoenix in a new guise.


DatGuyYouLike said:


> Did your ramus get brought forward?


Only sideways
*WHAT I LOOKED LIKE BEFORE THE SURGERY*

Sorry for the shittiest quality, I literally have zero non anglefrauded, non staged, as is selfies since I got blackpilled.
These pictures are either screenshots from videos or pictures snapped in twilight with shaking hands.


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 8, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Im leaning towards this too. As the time passes, I start to accept my new face.
> This problem is probably what every hardcore lookxmaxer will have to deal with.
> You have to bury your former identity and reborn as a phoenix in a new guise.
> 
> ...



I tried to be accurate.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 8, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I tried to be accurate.
> View attachment 451869


Wtf's going on with the nose


----------



## Incoming (Jun 8, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I tried to be accurate.
> View attachment 451869


His nose looks more upturned in the after?


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jun 8, 2020)

Your nose is incredibly more upturned! Was your Lefort cut high?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 8, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Your nose is incredibly more upturned! Was your Lefort cut high?


No it was regular lf1
Tbh on that comparison made by Slayerino, it appears that the whole nose moved upwards, not only the tip
Idk tho


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 8, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I tried to be accurate.
> View attachment 451869



It looks like his ramus didnt only get moved outwards (+width from front), but also down (from his ear in side profile) and rotated to be more parallel to the floor.

Is that what happened OP?

If you have CT scans of your skull, that would be excellent. It tells more of the story than real life pics do, in terms of helping us developing our surgery plans.


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 8, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I tried to be accurate.
> View attachment 451869


Look how his deep labiomental fold just fucking vanished. Holy shit. Must be that special cut. I need to find out what that is.


----------



## belnar93 (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks masculine but its what men think women want.
Also jaw is wider than zygos.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 9, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Is that what happened OP?


No, I already had big ramus




anti caking agents said:


> Look how his deep labiomental fold just fucking vanished. Holy shit. Must be that special cut. I need to find out what that is.


There's no magic, it's just the effect of increased facial length


----------



## CristianT (Jun 9, 2020)

@Lorsss do something with this guy, @Jimsonbobson505, wtf is this off-topic on this guy topic?


Appreciate the before and after @GordonFreeman. You were receseed before but it wasnt THAT bad...Unbelievable, even your lips changed from normie russian to a chad lips. Looks really good.


----------



## Gosick (Jun 9, 2020)

damn it looks good.

Did your midface get shorter you think or longer?


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks good. Great result. I need this just for airways tbh.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> damn it looks good.
> 
> Did your midface get shorter you think or longer?


Shorter of course


Don't Forget to mew said:


> Looks good. Great result. I need this just for airways tbh.


I don't feel any changes in breathing tho


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 9, 2020)

Is there a nosejob possible to reverse your upturned nose, can it be made to have the same angle as it was before surgery?


Did you know your nose would become upturned from this surgery?


Did Andreischev state that this nose upturning would happen? Did he say it wouldn't happen? Or did neither of you talk about what would happen to your nose angle in your consultations?

Did Andreischev offer you a different style of LeFort that would've kept the nose angle the same?


Thanks.


----------



## crosshold (Jun 9, 2020)

the nose looks better more upturned, yall are carzy


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 9, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Did you know your nose would become upturned from this surgery?


Right before the surgery he asked me whether I like my nose and whether I want to leave it as is, or to make it slightly upturned.

I suppose it depends on how the surgeon cuts your maxilla.



DatGuyYouLike said:


> Is there a nosejob possible to reverse your upturned nose, can it be made to have the same angle as it was before surgery?


I think it's totally possible. Anyways the cartilage in your nose continues to grow your whole life, so it'll naturally become less upturned as you age


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 9, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Right before the surgery he asked me whether I like my nose and whether I want to leave it as is, or to make it slightly upturned.
> 
> I suppose it depends on how the surgeon cuts your maxilla.



Did you tell him that you didn't mind if it became more upturned? Are you happy with the results on your nose, did everything that he said would happen, happen? Or where there surprises that you didn't know would happen to your nose.


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 9, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Did you tell him that you didn't mind if it became more upturned? Are you happy with the results on your nose, did everything that he said would happen, happen? Or where there surprises that you didn't know would happen to your nose.


Yes, he woke up with 10cm extra of dick. Goddamn man chill out lol.



GordonFreeman said:


> Shorter of course


How? I saw the simulation and your maxilla was moved 4mm downward.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 9, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Yes, he woke up with 10cm extra of dick. Goddamn man chill out lol.



Im trying to plan surgeries here. Dont want to wake up with upturned nose because I didn't check everything with a previous patient.

Its unclear if GordonFreeman asked for his nose to become more upturned, or said he didn't care, or said he didn't want it upturned but it still came out that way.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 9, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Im trying to plan surgeries here. Dont want to wake up with upturned nose because I didn't check everything with a previous patient.
> 
> Its unclear if GordonFreeman asked for his nose to become more upturned, or said he didn't care, or said he didn't want it upturned but it still came out that way.


Upturned is ideal


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 9, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Im trying to plan surgeries here. Dont want to wake up with upturned nose because I didn't check everything with a previous patient.
> 
> Its unclear if GordonFreeman asked for his nose to become more upturned, or said he didn't care, or said he didn't want it upturned but it still came out that way.


If you cut above the nasal spine(which IMHO is what everyone here needs) your nose will inevitably move forward and upward depending on the maxilla movement, rotation, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 9, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> If you cut above the nasal spine(which IMHO is what everyone here needs) your nose will inevitably move forward and upward depending on the maxilla movement, rotation, etc...



Thanks, but Im still double checking with the guy who went through the surgery. Anything else is second hand information and prone to Chinese Whispers effect.


@GordonFreeman Did you tell Andreischev to make your nose more upturned, or that you didn't mind? Did you ask him not to make it upturned before surgery and keep the same angle?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 9, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Did you tell him that you didn't mind if it became more upturned?


Exactly what I told him.



DatGuyYouLike said:


> Are you happy with the results on your nose, did everything that he said would happen, happen?


Well, I dont really like that it's wider now, and the nostrils are flared out.
But I knew this would happen, so nothing unexpected.



Slayerino said:


> How? I saw the simulation and your maxilla was moved 4mm downward.


Well, technically the midface hasn't changed at all. It's just an illusion. Before the surgery the length of the midface was let's say 40% of the total facial length. Now, since the face is longer due to increased lower third, the midface occupies only 33% of the face.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 9, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Exactly what I told him.
> 
> 
> Well, I dont really like that it's wider now, and the nostrils are flared out.
> ...


consultation price?
and how good is his english?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> consultation price?
> and how good is his english?


Free
Decent


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Free
> Decent


Over 15k all in minus travel?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> Over 15k all in minus travel?


~13k including braces and check ups


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Looks good


Welcome back king


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> ~13k including braces and check ups


are you satisfied with the results until now?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> are you satisfied with the results until now?


I'm confused tbh
It looks good from the side, but not good from the front. 
7mm of advancement was too much. My smile is weird af
I'm still swollen tho, who knows, mb it'll get better as the time passes
These pictures will give you a better understanding of what I'm talking about


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm confused tbh
> It looks good from the side, but not good from the front.
> 7mm of advancement was too much. My smile is weird af
> I'm still swollen tho, who knows, mb it'll get better as the time passes
> These pictures will give you a better understanding of what I'm talking about




I think it looks a little bit 'off' because you are still swollen + your under eye support is lacking. You need implants or fillers ASAP.

Can you make 1 picture while smiling? I just want to compare before and after on your smile.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> You need implants


Yeah, seems like I have no choice




CristianT said:


> Can you make 1 picture while smiling?







CristianT said:


> I have a question, it might sound awkward. In the past, before the surgery when you slightly open your mouth could you able to see your teeth? I'm asking this because this is a sign of short face. It's exactly the problem I have


I had short face, yes. My teeth weren't showing with mouth slightly open.
Even when I smiled, only the lower half of the upper teeth showed up.
This is why I decided to go through orthognatic surgery, instead of a chin wing. This is why I though "well, if he's gonna cut off my maxilla anyway, why not take a moment and move it all forward as well"


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Yeah, seems like I have no choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I removed my question, i thought it is awkward. Appreciate the answer.


And again I cant judge your smile under that swelling. It's so obvious. Need to wait a tleast 2-3 months.

I have the same problems as you 

I was looking at Defrancq, he also had a similar case: https://facialsculptureclinic.com/en/case/all-cases/169/ but he used a bone graft for this guy maxilla. For your maxilla it was only bring down and forward, correct?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> that swelling. It's so obvious. Need to wait a tleast 2-3 months.


Well, at least I have some hope now

---------------------------------------
@DatGuyYouLike

Forgot to mention, the septum was warped during the surgery. It's severely crooked now, I can even feel the tension.
It didn't negatively impact my breathing though
Also, picking the nose is impossible now, since the maxilla sticks out so much, that I can't let my fingers slip in


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Also, picking the nose is impossible now, since the maxilla sticks out so much, that I can't let my fingers slip in


I didn't get this one.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I didn't get this one.


I mean, the fingers don't fit through the nostrils, I can't pick my nose


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I mean, the fingers don't fit through the nostrils, I can't pick my nose


can you talk with your mouth?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> For your maxilla it was only bring down and forward, correct?


Yeah, no rotation, no grafts


CristianT said:


> can you talk with your mouth?


Yes, since the first day
I sound extremely dumb tho, worse than a complete mouth breather
I hope it's due to the swelling, because if not, I will probably rope, no jokes


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 10, 2020)

why is the consultation free
what about the exams?


----------



## Slayerullah (Jun 10, 2020)

Dont forget, once the straw is gone, the first bite needs to be female flesh


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> why is the consultation free
> what about the exams?


Online is free, but if you want to talk to him face to face, you gotta pay ~$20

The exams are done 10 days before the surgery date


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Online is free, but if you want to talk to him face to face, you gotta pay ~$20
> 
> The exams are done 10 days before the surgery date


Thank you for your answers dude, I now consider him for surgery too
With exams I meant the cephalometry and shit

I'm just kinda surprised about the price, 13k, is that in dollars? that's quite expensive for a 3rd world doctor, doctors in Italy for example charge the same


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Thank you for your answers dude, I now consider him for surgery too
> With exams I meant the cephalometry and shit
> 
> I'm just kinda surprised about the price, 13k, is that in dollars? that's quite expensive for a 3rd world doctor, doctors in Italy for example charge the same


Russia is 2nd world and he's raising his prices because of the countless autists from here that ask him countless autistic questions.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jun 10, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Russia is 2nd world and he's raising his prices because of the countless autists from here that ask him countless autistic questions.


there's little reason to go for him then if you can get the same with western european doctors for the same price


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

Last result from Andreischnev. I think he looks good.

You will also look good in 2-3 months OP, no worries.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> I'm just kinda surprised about the price, 13k, is that in dollars? that's quite expensive for a 3rd world doctor, doctors


$13k is the estimated total price
The very surgery costs around $9k. The rest is braces, exams, etc


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> View attachment 454615
> 
> 
> View attachment 454616
> ...



Is this a bimax or just genio?
Looks very good


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> $13k is the estimated total price
> The very surgery costs around $9k. The rest is braces, exams, etc


Did you need braces beforehand?


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Is this a bimax or just genio?
> Looks very good


Expansion of the upper jaw, trimax: orthognathic surgery and osteoplastic genioplasty.
9 months after surgery, bite photo in slides.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Did you need braces beforehand?


No, only afterwards


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Expansion of the upper jaw, *trimax*


@TheLordMadness tbh decamax or death jfl!


----------



## CristianT (Jun 10, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> @TheLordMadness tbh decamax or death jfl!


jfl, i dont even know what trimax supposed to be


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> ~13k including braces and check ups


How many times did you have to fly to Russia?


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm confused tbh
> It looks good from the side, but not good from the front.
> 7mm of advancement was too much. My smile is weird af
> I'm still swollen tho, who knows, mb it'll get better as the time passes
> These pictures will give you a better understanding of what I'm talking about



Looks solid but yea I see how jaw is too forward compared to upper face 7mm sounds like a lot imo. Let the swelling go down. Did you get a ccw rotation?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> jfl, i dont even know what trimax supposed to be


It's bimax + genioplasty


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Yes, since the first day
> I sound extremely dumb tho, worse than a complete mouth breather
> I hope it's due to the swelling, because if not, I will probably rope, no jokes


Is your voice improving? That's a pretty major concern


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> How many times did you have to fly to Russia?


I'm russian myself and live in the same city as the doc. 
Afaik foreigners do everything in one visit.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Is your voice improving? That's a pretty major concern


Fuck no!!!
It's exactly the opposite. My voice is very bad now. The pitch got higher. I cannot speak with deep voice now.
I hope it'll get better, but I dunno, I'm losing all hopes


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> Looks solid but yea I see how jaw is too forward compared to upper face 7mm sounds like a lot imo. Let the swelling go down. Did you get a ccw rotation?


No rotation


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> No rotation


Was it reccomended?


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Fuck no!!!
> It's exactly the opposite. My voice is very bad now. The pitch got higher. I cannot speak with deep voice now.
> I hope it'll get better, but I dunno, I'm losing all hopes


If my voice changed after surgery I would probably rope tbh. Hope it gets better for you


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> Was it reccomended?


I had perfect occlusal plane before surgery


----------



## baruch (Jun 10, 2020)

Dramatic improvement in your lips 

the befores had your lips thin and slightly down turned.

the after had your lips full and the ends are neutral


----------



## killer400 (Jun 10, 2020)

hope youll get better but if feeling suicidal try a lefort 3 as last resort


----------



## 000 (Jun 10, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



😎


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 10, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Im trying to plan surgeries here. Dont want to wake up with upturned nose because I didn't check everything with a previous patient.
> 
> Its unclear if GordonFreeman asked for his nose to become more upturned, or said he didn't care, or said he didn't want it upturned but it still came out that way.


Just ask for alair clinch. You can also 3D print a piece of your mouth and place it underneath you lip to see sort of how your nose would change with whatever advancement- Gunson does this. Any change in the maxilla +/- downgrafy/upgraft rotation etc will impact nose obviously.

@GordonFreeman Freeman Worrying that you cannot pick your nose though, never read anything like that. Have you talked to Andreishchev about it? Did you also ask him how many bimax/trimax surgeries he has done? Would be interesting to know.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 11, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Have you talked to Andreishchev about it?


Not yet, but I'm going to raise this question when we meet. Sounds silly tho




anti caking agents said:


> Did you also ask him how many bimax/trimax surgeries he has done


I didn't, but I know he operates almost every day.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 11, 2020)

I need your honest opinion
Do you think I have any resemblance to this guy?


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jun 11, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I need your honest opinion
> Do you think I have any resemblance to this guy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 456276



the other guy looks retarded
yours looks amazing


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 11, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I need your honest opinion
> Do you think I have any resemblance to this guy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 456276



no, you look good. he looks uncanny.


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 11, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Did Andreischev offer you a different style of LeFort that would've kept the nose angle the same?


I'm pretty sure you can avoid the increase of alar base width and the rotation of the nose tip with a Horseshoe LeFort.

In the Horseshoe osteotomy the cut is made lower than in a normal LeFort 1.





Here you can see the differences between the two osteotomies:


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It takes time to heal bro wait it out trust it will get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You went to Dr. Andreischev, correct?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 11, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You went to Dr. Andreischev, correct?


Yep


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 11, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> I'm pretty sure you can avoid the increase of alar base width and the rotation of the nose tip with a Horseshoe LeFort.
> 
> In the Horseshoe osteotomy the cut is made lower than in a normal LeFort 1.
> 
> ...


What's the point? You want to advance as much maxilla as possible. If you do that cut, you'll end up looking like a negroid ape.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jun 11, 2020)

I was told by my surgeon that it's common to feel weird about the result and feel down / depressed post-OP. Just re-evaluate in 2 - 3 months tbh.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 11, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I was told by my surgeon that it's common to feel weird about the result and feel down / depressed post-OP. Just re-evaluate in 2 - 3 months tbh.


Lifefuel ngl


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 11, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Not yet, but I'm going to raise this question when we meet. Sounds silly tho
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, but I know he operates almost every day.


It is not a silly question - its an important loss of function mate that needs to be adressed 100%.

No you do not look anything like him. You have harmony and a natural look to your lower third. Further look how your bloat is disappearing and your ogee curve is subtly appearing and just going to get better from here on as more swelling disappears. 









Captainugly said:


> I was told by my surgeon that it's common to feel weird about the result and feel down / depressed post-OP. Just re-evaluate in 2 - 3 months tbh.


Same. He told me it is due to the "anaesthesia" but pretty sure its because people cant deal with bloat and get majorly depressed and that its just a way to make them feel better xD.


----------



## baruch (Jun 11, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I was told by my surgeon that it's common to feel weird about the result and feel down / depressed post-OP. Just re-evaluate in 2 - 3 months tbh.


This sounds 100% right
Your after is much better. 
looking at the before and after is inspiring as I too have short face.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 11, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Im leaning towards this too. As the time passes, I start to accept my new face.
> This problem is probably what every hardcore lookxmaxer will have to deal with.
> You have to bury your former identity and reborn as a phoenix in a new guise.
> 
> ...



У нас очень схожая форма челюсти и нижней части лица в целом, только у меня нос длиннее и более высокая переносица. 
Also congrats on the surgery, after the swelling goes down you'll be solid 6psl, very lifefuel for me as I have similar lower third


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 11, 2020)

Wait holy shit that was you before hand? 
JFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL nevermind 
Very happy for you still though, insane ascension


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jun 11, 2020)

hope you complement this with some serious gymmax you fucking chad, keep us informed about your new life (treatment of people, chicks and so on). congratulations!


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 11, 2020)

Youre so fat man


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 11, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 456659
> 
> Wait holy shit that was you before hand?
> JFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL nevermind
> Very happy for you still though, insane ascension


That jawline looks like shit, he barely has any ramus. He needs ramus lengthening to drop the gonials a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 11, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> That jawline looks like shit, he barely has any ramus. He needs ramus lengthening to drop the gonials a bit.


wdym? he gonial in the after is great


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> только у меня нос длиннее и более высокая переносица.


У меня тоже был длинный, но я ещё делал ринопластику, а после бимакса словно весь уехал вверх. Не вздернулся, а именно поднялся.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

--------------------------------------------------------------------


baruch said:


> Your after is much better.


Do you think my 3/4 and frontal look better in the after too?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> he barely has any ramus. He needs ramus lengthening to drop the gonials a bit.


Lol
Everybody let's brickmaxx, stop looking like pathetic human


----------



## Usum (Jun 12, 2020)

Rome was not built in one day.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I need your honest opinion
> Do you think I have any resemblance to this guy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 456276




No dude, your jaw is good and will be even better after loosing the bloat


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> hope you complement this with some serious gymmax you fucking chad, keep us informed about your new life (treatment of people, chicks and so on). congratulations!


I was a gymcel before. But I lost a lot of weight with this surgery.

An advice for those who's gonna break their jaws - buy a pair of pants 2-3 sizes smaller than your current size


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Youre so fat man


Dude, I'm not fat at all



My mandible just has round edges, also I'm still swollen


----------



## CristianT (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Dude, I'm not fat at all
> 
> 
> 
> My mandible just has round edges, also I'm still swollen




Did you noticed some changes on your nasolabial folds after surgery? Did they got reduced? usually after a surgery like this your nasolabial folds should reduce bcs your skin is streched now cause the doctor move your jaws forward.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 12, 2020)

@GordonFreeman are u regretting you didnt have more forward growth ?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Lol
> Everybody let's brickmaxx, stop looking like pathetic human


All I'm saying is, that he needs more ramus, drop the gonion just ever so slightly and it'll look great


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Did you noticed some changes on your nasolabial folds after surgery? Did they got reduced? usually after a surgery like this your nasolabial folds should reduce bcs your skin is streched now cause the doctor move your jaws forward.


I can't tell for sure, since I'm still swollen in that area.
They seem to be less deep tho
But there's a deep dent right behind the nostrils, where the nasolabial fold begins.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> @GordonFreeman are u regretting you didnt have more forward growth ?


Dude, did you even read the post?  
I fucking regret for going too much with advancement. I should've asked for half of what I got


----------



## CristianT (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Dude, did you even read the post?
> I fucking regret for going too much with advancement. I should've asked for half of what I got



fucking kids on this forum, forward growth is just a meme and they still dont get that..


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 12, 2020)

CristianT said:


> fucking kids on this forum, forward growth is just a meme and they still dont get that..


How so?


----------



## CristianT (Jun 12, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> How so?


do you want to end up looking like a babuin?

Face needs to be balanced in terms of proportions.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 12, 2020)

CristianT said:


> fucking kids on this forum, forward growth is just a meme and they still dont get that..


Bro we can counter it with this implant :
https://looksmax.org/posts/2597032/


GordonFreeman said:


> Dude, did you even read the post?
> I fucking regret for going too much with advancement. I should've asked for half of what I got


Nah bro you look good. @Dr Shekelberg 's avi or bust tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 12, 2020)

CristianT said:


> do you want to end up looking like a babuin?
> 
> Face needs to be balanced in terms of proportions.
> 
> View attachment 457205


Yes, in the case of Lefort I area, when upper maxilla stay reccesed. But natural forward maxilla is desired for slaying.


----------



## Y2J97 (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Dude, did you even read the post?
> I fucking regret for going too much with advancement. I should've asked for half of what I got



Please stop coping, you have done the minimum movement.

Forward Growth is important, but you have to consider harmony obv (you can't just keep everything forward without consider nasion, zygos and browridge).

In my opinion good result, but you had to do in you case clockwise rotation, and bigger movement with genioplastic to achieve a more definition due the V shape.

Currently yes a good improvement, but in my taste you look like a Roblox a little bit.


----------



## Y2J97 (Jun 12, 2020)

CristianT said:


> fucking kids on this forum, forward growth is just a meme and they still dont get that..



When the cope is too strong


----------



## deer (Jun 12, 2020)

Mogs me


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 12, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> In my opinion good result, but you had to do in you case clockwise rotation, and bigger movement with genioplastic to achieve a more definition due the V shape.


He said that his occlusal plane was perfect prior the surgery.



Y2J97 said:


> Currently yes a good improvement, but in my taste you look like a Roblox a little bit.


He is still swollen.


----------



## Y2J97 (Jun 12, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> He is still swollen.



I know, he will improve after the swollen it will go away.



Lawyer said:


> He said that his occlusal plane was perfect prior the surgery.



The point is, if was a clearly short face without short gonial angle and no definition.
It literally the same as a case of our Italian group, this guy was operated by Mirco Raffaini and made a huge result, with clockwise rotation and genioplastic (forward and vertically projection).

I want to point out that the movement of GordonFreeman was little, if I had been in him I would have opted for clockwise and more anteface.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Please stop coping, you have done the minimum movement.





Y2J97 said:


> you can't just keep everything forward without consider nasion, zygos and browridge



You're contradicting yourself mate


----------



## Y2J97 (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> You're contradicting yourself mate



You literally put togheter casual words in my sentences.

Of course, you have to consider other elements of you face before the surgery, cuz you can't bring forward without reason.

But in my opinion remain the same: you have done the minimum, if I was you I would bring more forward the chin (at least 6mm) for more anteface and definition, and a clockwise.

Saying "I made to much movement" is cope because is not the true.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Of course, you have to consider other elements of you face before the surgery, cuz you can't bring forward without reason.



This is the very reason why I say 7mm was too much for me. 

How can you say you'd ask for a greater movement, if you were me, considering that I have 0 forward projection of both the midface and browridge?

This is not a lf3 to go for a full inch of advancement.

Anyways, pm me when you're finished with your surgeries, I'm curious af to see the results


----------



## Y2J97 (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> This is the very reason why I say 7mm was too much for me.
> 
> How can you say you'd ask for a greater movement, if you were me, considering that I have 0 forward projection of both the midface and browridge?
> 
> ...



But 7mm of BSSO are gold, don't get my wrong.

I was referring to Genioplastic, I think you could ask something more there, when you open your mandible/maxilla it should be the last time for obviuos reasons.

Hope your swelling go away fastly, to see the final result!

About me of course, I've short face too andI will send what I'm talking about.

I think the ascension is a ride, so for this reason I choose to do my Bimax's movement in prevision on my future Implants.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 12, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> But 7mm of BSSO are gold


I agree, and I like my mandible, but the problem is the maxilla. You can't move the lower jaw only. 
You have to move your maxilla as well.
And this is where all the problems begin. Moving only the chin will make you look like a banana, moving only the mandible will leave you with severe underbite, moving both jaws too much will turn you into a monkey.


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I was a gymcel before. But I lost a lot of weight with this surgery.
> 
> An advice for those who's gonna break their jaws - buy a pair of pants 2-3 sizes smaller than your current size



TWO BIRDS ONE STONE.

LOWER THIRD MAXXING + LEANMAXXING.


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 12, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> I know, he will improve after the swollen it will go away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who was operated by Raffaini? Got contact details? Would love to talk to him. Getting surgery from Raffaini myself.


----------



## baruch (Jun 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do you think my 3/4 and frontal look better in the after too?


Too lazy to look at 3/4. Frontal for sure.
Look at thirds of your face. In the before your lower third was too short. Now it is harmonized.
Also look at your lips. They are fuller now and the corners are neutral. Before they were down turned. 
You had a great result. Consider yourself blessed


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

baruch said:


> Too lazy to look at 3/4. Frontal for sure.
> Look at thirds of your face. In the before your lower third was too short. Now it is harmonized.
> Also look at your lips. They are fuller now and the corners are neutral. Before they were down turned.
> You had a great result. Consider yourself blessed


Thanks
I just gotta chill out a bit
Tbh my face changes everyday and it starts looking better and better as the swelling subsides


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> TWO BIRDS ONE STONE.
> 
> LOWER THIRD MAXXING + LEANMAXXING.


Yeah if it wasn't mostly my muscles


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 13, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> I know, he will improve after the swollen it will go away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jun 13, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I fucking regret for going too much with advancement. I should've asked for half of what I got


what are you talking about man you look great!
stop with this none sense
imo it's perfect


----------



## CristianT (Jun 13, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Thanks
> I just gotta chill out a bit
> Tbh my face changes everyday and it starts looking better and better as the swelling subsides


how is your speaking? can you speak better now?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

CristianT said:


> how is your speaking? can you speak better now?


Yes, but the lisp is still there, and the pitch is still high, but seems that it starts to get lower a bit. Or I'm just getting used to it, idk for sure
I will probably need to work on my pronunciation.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 13, 2020)

Your lips look fuller but also more narrow in the after.

Is that just an illusion because of the wider nose? Are your lips the same width as before do you think, or even wider than before? Or have your lips narrowed.

Also, did your palate width change? Will the braces give you a wider smile now, or has that been kept at the same width.

Thanks


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Your lips look fuller but also more narrow in the after.
> 
> Is that just an illusion because of the wider nose? Are your lips the same width as before do you think, or even wider than before? Or have your lips narrowed.
> 
> ...


I too notice that they look narrower now. As you already mentioned, it's because the nose got wider 😒 
My palate width is the same, I didn't get a segmental LeFort.
I'm gonna ask the surgeon is it's possible to increase intercanine width with orthodontic treatment. That's 100% will push corners of the lips out, making wider.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 13, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I too notice that they look narrower now. As you already mentioned, it's because the nose got wider 😒
> My palate width is the same, I didn't get a segmental LeFort.
> I'm gonna ask the surgeon is it's possible to increase intercanine width with orthodontic treatment. That's 100% will push corners of the lips out, making wider.



Thats a good idea, its a hallmark of an attractive mouth to have forward set lip corners, making the mouth relatively flat from side-side.






And this result by Andreischev, where the Palate got much wider (though I dont know if he got Segmental Lefort or not), is the biggest mouth area improvement I've seen:

Palate Widening:









Mouth width/forward lip corners effect:









Still though, your lips did improve notably.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Thats a good idea, its a hallmark of an attractive mouth to have forward set lip corners, making the mouth relatively flat from side-side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks better with his mouth being shut.
Idk why but his smile in the after looks a bit creepy. I even think his smile was better before, kek.
That's just my opinion
Also jfl at that haircut, what is that, did he shave his hair to raise the hairline?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Thats a good idea, its a hallmark of an attractive mouth to have forward set lip corners, making the mouth relatively flat from side-side


100% agree but I need a square chin to get this.


----------



## 6ft4 (Jun 13, 2020)

Inspirational result tbh
This has made me consider consulting with Dr A. 
I have the money needed, maybe I'll just move to Russia for a while and get the orthodontic work and surgery done


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Thats a good idea, its a hallmark of an attractive mouth to have forward set lip corners, making the mouth relatively flat from side-side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think of lateral commisuroplasty for those with a narrow mouth and palate?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 13, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> What do you think of lateral commisuroplasty for those with a narrow mouth and palate?



Terrible idea unless you wanna go jokER lol.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Terrible idea unless you wanna go jokER lol.


Hm, I mean, it's supposed to work but then usually with narrow mouths comes a narrow palate so why wouldn't you go for MSE instead?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> get the orthodontic work


You can get it done in your country. 
There's a thing called surgery first protocol.
Basically you find an orthodontist in your country, then you get your surgery with Dr.A(you'll have to stay for 10 days in Russia), then you come back home and your orthodontist completes the job.


----------



## 6ft4 (Jun 13, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> You can get it done in your country.
> There's a thing called surgery first protocol.
> Basically you find an orthodontist in your country, then you get your surgery with Dr.A(you'll have to stay for 10 days in Russia), then you come back home and your orthodontist completes the job.



That would be my preferred option, I wasn't sure which surgeons provided surgery first
I have a class III bite so what I need done is lefort 1 for functional purposes and I want my palate expanded as well (I think he offers this in the same surgery?)
I also want chin wing for aesthetic purposes


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 13, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> I have a class III bite


Doesn't your insurance/state cover this?


----------



## 6ft4 (Jun 13, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Doesn't your insurance/state cover this?



Never had insurance, I got braces when I was 16 (25 now) which were free but it couldn't fix things properly and the orthodontists couldn't give a fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 13, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Hm, I mean, it's supposed to work but then usually with narrow mouths comes a narrow palate so why wouldn't you go for MSE instead?



Its always best to fix the bone structure, rather than the flesh.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jun 13, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Its always best to fix the bone structure, rather than the flesh.


You’re saying MSE primarily addresses flesh instead of bone?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> You’re saying MSE primarily addresses flesh instead of bone?



No the lateral commisuroplasty does.

I cant comment on MSE, haven't looked into it fully.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jun 16, 2020)

how was your gengival exposure before ?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hows the swelling in the face?

Has your voice turned back to normal yet?


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jun 16, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> He looks better with his mouth being shut.
> Idk why but his smile in the after looks a bit creepy. I even think his smile was better before, kek.
> That's just my opinion
> Also jfl at that haircut, what is that, did he shave his hair to raise the hairline?


Jfl that shits hilarious how he shaved his hair to RAISE his hairline


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 16, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Yep


do you reccomend him?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 17, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> do you reccomend him?


I can't tell you now, let's wait a bit till the swelling subsides and see whether I got botched


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 17, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Hows the swelling in the face?
> 
> Has your voice turned back to normal yet?


Still pretty strong in the upper lip and surrounding tissues. I legit look like a chimp especially when I smile.
Gonna post the photos later

The voice seems to turn back to what it was before, but it's still higher than before


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> how was your gengival exposure before ?


No exposure at all. I had to stretch my lips really hard to see the gums


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 17, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Indeed, bimax should not be taken lightly. It can heavily mentally and physically disrupt ones life.
> 
> I just hope that I don’t suffer permanent nerve damage.
> 
> ...


Damn that's some scary sides. I can't believe people throw bimax arround so casually on this forum. And around a 5% complication rate too. 

Damn.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 17, 2020)

Inspirational shit op. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 17, 2020)

Holy shit looks awesome

Congratulations bro well done


----------



## CristianT (Jun 20, 2020)

how is the healing? and how is your speech?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 20, 2020)

CristianT said:


> how is the healing? and how is your speech?


It's been exactly one month since the surgery.
I'm still eating out of a syringe. 
The mouth opens by 1,5cm only.
Diction is still impaired, but seems to get better over time. 
Luckily the voice is back to normal

Gonna post some photos later


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 20, 2020)

A monthly update.

This is what I look like right now
There's still a lot of swelling



When I say a lot, I mean A LOT
These pictures show it better



This is why I say 7mm of forward advancement of the maxilla may be excessive if everything in your face is recessed



I'm still recovering. I thought that at this time I'll resume pumping iron, but even a simple stroll is exhausting af


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 20, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A monthly update.
> 
> This is what I look like right now
> There's still a lot of swelling
> ...



Looks good, man. it doesn't look like it would be too much advancement.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 20, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Looks good, man. it doesn't look like it would be too much advancement.


Well, I hope it's just my bdd


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jun 20, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A monthly update.
> 
> This is what I look like right now
> There's still a lot of swelling
> ...



Your jaw is Chadrov tier now bro 
hope your orthodontic treatment goes well too


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Jun 20, 2020)

Even now your jaw looks really good bro, waaaay better than before the surgery obvisouly. In 1 or 2 months, we'll see your zygos, and man i would kill for this jaw, hopefully i'll have this too


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 20, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A monthly update.
> 
> This is what I look like right now
> There's still a lot of swelling
> ...



Bro get a custom implants for upper face and you will look like a gigachad


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 20, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A monthly update.
> 
> This is what I look like right now
> There's still a lot of swelling
> ...



Looks fucking amazing. You need to beat that BDD shit. Luckily for me I'm narcy as hell so I can't help you since I don't really experience it myself but you need to know that you have a chad tier lower third, even with swelling. Good luck with life op, this is definitely a success story so far with this surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A monthly update.
> 
> This is what I look like right now
> There's still a lot of swelling
> ...



mogger


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 20, 2020)

Your jaw looks incredible even with this remaining swelling.

You look better than before, even if your jaw is too forward for your middle third of face (zygos basically).

If you are getting custom zygo implants, it will be good that you got 7mm advancement.

But I agree that if you were only getting Double Jaw Surgery and nothing else, 7mm is probably too much and wont look as good as something like 4mm.

Do you plan to get your zygos done as well?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 20, 2020)

Also can you post your CT scan (after) if you have one, or when you do get one (if you eventually do).

Im interested how he widened your jaw without permorming a chin wing.


----------



## CristianT (Jun 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Also can you post your CT scan (after) if you have one, or when you do get one (if you eventually do).
> 
> Im interested how he widened your jaw without permorming a chin wing.


His jaw was wide in the first place. Take a look at his before and after pictures. You cant widen the jaw with BSSO + Le Fort.











His face is now longer, he had a short face. But the width of the face is pretty much still the same.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro get a custom implants for upper face and you will look like a gigachad


Well, I'm planning it. 
The problem is I cannot afford Eppley or Yaremchook.
Andreischev works with implants as well, but I wouldn't let his team design them. 
I'm thinking to hire a 3d artist, give him my CT scans, and let him design the implant.
Idk when I'm done with it. I'll have to live with the face I currently have for some time, until I save up enough money to change everything.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> But I agree that if you were only getting Double Jaw Surgery and nothing else, 7mm is probably too much and wont look as good as something like 4mm.
> 
> Do you plan to get your zygos done as well?


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about every time


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Also can you post your CT scan (after) if you have one, or when you do get one (if you eventually do).
> 
> Im interested how he widened your jaw without permorming a chin wing.






That's all I have. No 3d unfortunately


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I'm planning it.
> The problem is I cannot afford Eppley or Yaremchook.
> Andreischev works with implants as well, but I wouldn't let his team design them.
> I'm thinking to hire a 3d artist, give him my CT scans, and let him design the implant.
> Idk when I'm done with it. I'll have to live with the face I currently have for some time, until I save up enough money to change everything.


Wait, after that are u gonna go to Andrei with implant and say , "hey can u glue that thing to my face ?"


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

CristianT said:


> His jaw was wide in the first place. Take a look at his before and after pictures. You cant widen the jaw with BSSO + Le Fort.
> 
> View attachment 468214
> View attachment 468215
> ...



You're right, it was pretty wide before, but it definitely got wider after the surgery, especially the first week.
Almost everyone who used to know me points it out


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Wait, after that are u gonna go to Andrei with implant and say , "hey can u glue that thing to my face ?"


Yep. All plastic surgeons already do it with off the shelf implants. 
They just order them from a manufacturer. And sometimes the package with the implant is delivered to the patient.


----------



## crosshold (Jun 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Yep. All plastic surgeons already do it with off the shelf implants.
> They just order them from a manufacturer. And sometimes the package with the implant is delivered to the patient.











About implants | Dr. Andreishchev


Manufacturing of individual implants is a reliable tool in the planning of the surgery, and opportunities for creating implants are great.




www.andreishchev.com





he literally does them custom


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I'm planning it.
> The problem is I cannot afford Eppley or Yaremchook.
> Andreischev works with implants as well, but I wouldn't let his team design them.
> I'm thinking to hire a 3d artist, give him my CT scans, and let him design the implant.
> Idk when I'm done with it. I'll have to live with the face I currently have for some time, until I save up enough money to change everything.



Do you like Saiyan's zygo implant results?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

crosshold said:


> About implants | Dr. Andreishchev
> 
> 
> Manufacturing of individual implants is a reliable tool in the planning of the surgery, and opportunities for creating implants are great.
> ...



Yes, but as I already said:




GordonFreeman said:


> Andreischev works with implants as well, but I wouldn't let his team design them.
> I'm thinking to hire a 3d artist, give him my CT scans, and let him design the implant.
> Idk when I'm done with it. I'll have to live with the face I currently have for some time, until I save up enough money to change everything.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Do you like Saiyan's zygo implant results?


Absolutely. Everyone likes em


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Absolutely. Everyone likes em



I'll PM you his Implant design pics that I have, maybe Andreischev could mimic them for you idk


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jun 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Absolutely. Everyone likes em


How much of movemnet was the bsso.


I guess he moved the chin in vertical and horizontal direction. But how much in each direction?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 21, 2020)

Okay, if nobody is going to say it...im doing it....bro you are sill nowhere 6psl...jaw looks good though...


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 21, 2020)

Newone said:


> Okay, if nobody is going to say it...im doing it....bro you are sill nowhere 6psl...jaw looks good though...


Of course, one operation on the lower third of the face isn´t enought to become chad. Osteotomies were discovered for correcting deformities, not for making chads.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 21, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Of course, one operation on the lower third of the face isn´t enought to become chad. Osteotomies were discovered for correcting deformities, not for making chads.


he looks pretty average from front to be honest

and has terrible skin

side profile is above average because jaw


----------



## CristianT (Jun 21, 2020)

Newone said:


> he looks pretty average from front to be honest
> 
> and has terrible skin
> 
> side profile is above average because jaw


he still mogs you so. thats that


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> How much of movemnet was the bsso.
> 
> 
> I guess he moved the chin in vertical and horizontal direction. But how much in each direction?


7mm bsso
1mm forward 2mm downward for chin


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 21, 2020)

CristianT said:


> he still mogs you so. thats that


he mogs your mother


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 21, 2020)

Newone said:


> Okay, if nobody is going to say it...im doing it....bro you are sill nowhere 6psl...jaw looks good though...


Thanks for being honest.
I didn't expect to become a 6psl with just a jaw surgery. Imo it's all about eyes. 
My skin is terrible, yes, I was cursed with it.
A do my best trying to improve it, but the skin isn't giving in. Also am almost 28 and start losing collagen.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Thanks for being honest.
> I didn't expect to become a 6psl with just a jaw surgery. Imo it's all about eyes.
> My skin is terrible, yes, I was cursed with it.
> A do my best trying to improve it, but the skin isn't giving in. Also am almost 28 and start losing collagen.


maybe if the swelling goes back and you go around 10% bodyfat, your jaw will have more definition and you will look over 5psl

but cant know


----------



## Y2J97 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm still recovering. I thought that at this time I'll resume pumping iron, but even a simple stroll is exhausting af
[/QUOTE]

Look how good you are in this photo, that's what I talked about.
If you move more forward and vertically the chin, you get a beautiful V-Shape jawline (maybe you can think a second geniplastic or implants, but before judging wait the swelling goes away).


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hows it going man?

Voice returned to normal yet?

Any other details?


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 24, 2020)

What did Andreischev say about your nostrils? They still fucked?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 24, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Hows it going man?
> 
> Voice returned to normal yet?
> 
> Any other details?


Yeah voice depth is back to baseline? Also, any changes to how people irl treat you or rate you? Congrats and thanks for keeping us posted here!


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A monthly update.
> 
> This is what I look like right now
> There's still a lot of swelling
> ...




Mirin result tbh, actually looks natural too, despite the swelling. You should be quite happy with the result so far imo.


----------



## Usum (Jun 25, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> My skin is terrible, yes, I was cursed with it.


There is no curse.
Liver flush.
Stop eating shit.


----------



## deer (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 25, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> Looks good, but will look better after the swelling + Don't listen to normies bro, they don't know anything regarding looksmaxxing.


.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m tired of seeing this gay ass thread stop bumping this subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> fucking great result, go with the process. Don't THINK too much. You look better OP trust me. Just wait, eat some pizza watch some movies and get zygomatic bone implants and infraorbital rim implants. Mirin OP, very much MIRIN.


Dude his never gonna be happy spending all his time and money on surgery 
It’s and endless loop JFL 
OP you look good enough just softmax from now on


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 27, 2020)

How do you go about doing surgery like bimax abroad? How would that work when you need to wear braces and shit?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 27, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Dude his never gonna be happy spending all his time and money on surgery
> It’s and endless loop JFL
> OP you look good enough just softmax from now on


Legit but only after making obvious maxxes. If his zygos and rims are recessed then it’s like telling a balding chad he shouldn’t take fin or get a ht bc he looks good enough. As long as the price is outweighed by the potential benefit then you might as well


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (Jun 28, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Legit but only after making obvious maxxes. If his zygos and rims are recessed then it’s like telling a balding chad he shouldn’t take fin or get a ht bc he looks good enough. As long as the price is outweighed by the potential benefit then you might as well


I know but when he gets and zygo implant he realizes that he’s browridge is recessed and now he needs browridge implants and so on...
he’s gonna be in an loop of getting surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 28, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Lol
> Everybody let's brickmaxx, stop looking like pathetic human


You mean minecraft max?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 28, 2020)

Looking really good bro

Just inject some roids and you will slay


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 4, 2020)

is your voice back to normal?


----------



## ZukoMang (Jul 4, 2020)

The issue is your rounded mandible, no ogee curve/missing zygos and maybe bad fat distribution which could be just swelling at this point. Try to get 8% bodyfat after recovery and reassess then.

Still overall improvement of course but you may not be happy because of the things you still lack


----------



## anti caking agents (Jul 5, 2020)

Any updates? Kinda worried how OP went AWOL. You okay mate?


----------



## CristianT (Jul 6, 2020)

probably banging stacies


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 6, 2020)

ZukoMang said:


> The issue is your rounded mandible, no ogee curve/missing zygos and maybe bad fat distribution which could be just swelling at this point. Try to get 8% bodyfat after recovery and reassess then.
> 
> Still overall improvement of course but you may not be happy because of the things you still lack


that's his swelling.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 6, 2020)

did you lose the bloat


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jul 6, 2020)

Really hope he didn't rope


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (Jul 6, 2020)

*Damn, nice sunglasses dude.*


----------



## Jaime lannister. (Jul 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Dog tier maxilla. You got fucked over.


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 6, 2020)

Jaime lannister. said:


> Dog tier maxilla. You got fucked over.


mogs u


----------



## Kingkellz (Jul 7, 2020)

Jaime lannister. said:


> Dog tier maxilla. You got fucked over.


I swear everyone on this forum wants to look like this from the profile view










Instead of this




Even though the latter is considered the universally most attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 7, 2020)

This or death


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> I swear everyone on this forum wants to look like this from the profile view
> View attachment 499665
> 
> View attachment 499666
> ...



If that side profile jaw was ideal (wide without much forward growth), Asian dudes would be swimming in pussy


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jul 7, 2020)

OP chill out and stop overreacting

pretty much every single person who gets surgery jumps to conclusions way too early on during recovery and then manages to convince themselves they looked better before, no matter how dogshit they looked before.

There's been a fair few threads on here with the same tone

You got your fucking BONES CUT, give it time to recover properly


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 7, 2020)

How's it going Chad?


----------



## Kingkellz (Jul 7, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> If that side profile jaw was ideal (wide without much forward growth), Asian dudes would be swimming in pussy


You don't know what you are talking about, it doesn't even resemble the typical asain males side profile.
Asians have little to no glabella and supraorbital ridge growth/projection, shallow nasion depression, non-projected nose bridges, protruding mouth areas, and non-projecting chins.

The pic I posted is a top-tier androgenic, well developed Caucasian skull with a prominent browridge, projected nose bridge, slight dorsal hump, good maxilla, non-protrusive mouth, and projecting chin. Orthognathic profiles or profiles with slight concavity are ideal.


----------



## Jaime lannister. (Jul 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> I swear everyone on this forum wants to look like this from the profile view
> View attachment 499665
> 
> View attachment 499666
> ...


Flat maxilla is actually ideal with forward grown lower third and browridge, overgrown maxilla is feminine high iq user


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jul 7, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I tried to be accurate.
> View attachment 451869





higgabigga said:


> View attachment 456659
> 
> Wait holy shit that was you before hand?
> JFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL nevermind
> Very happy for you still though, insane ascension


very misleading, OP showed before pics where his jawline was clearly visible.
depending on whether or not your face is holding water at the moment the picture is taken and the lighting, the camera will pick up the jawline or it wont.



CristianT said:


> His jaw was wide in the first place. Take a look at his before and after pictures. You cant widen the jaw with BSSO + Le Fort.
> 
> View attachment 468214
> View attachment 468215
> ...


judging from the pics OP posted i actually even have the impression that OP has post surgery an elongated face thanks to that now unproportionally tall chin.

imo unless you are medically recessed, for example a clearly recessed chin, osteotomies wont better your PSL.
what OP has done is throw 13k out the window, literally no actual improvement that any female would care about.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> This or death
> View attachment 499699


He lacks ramus. I've seen better profiles than this.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> You don't know what you are talking about, it doesn't even resemble the typical asain males side profile.
> Asians have little to no glabella and supraorbital ridge growth/projection, shallow nasion depression, non-projected nose bridges, protruding mouth areas, and non-projecting chins.
> 
> The pic I posted is a top-tier androgenic, well developed Caucasian skull with a prominent browridge, projected nose bridge, slight dorsal hump, good maxilla, non-protrusive mouth, and projecting chin. Orthognathic profiles or profiles with slight concavity are ideal.



I said/meant side profile* jaw *resembles Asians, not the rest of that pictures face.

To me these jaws are superior than the Bruce Wayne Cartoon.










The big difference is that the nostrils (upper jaw indicator) are more forward set than the Bruce Wayne picture, and the lower jaw is longer from ramus-chin distance.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 7, 2020)

@GordonFreeman who paid for this surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 13, 2020)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> He lacks ramus. I've seen better profiles than this.


He has a godly ramus, dude.


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 13, 2020)

Lol are you ok op


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 13, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> Lol are you ok op


He roped after his oneitis told him he has dog tier maxilla now and lost PSL points.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 14, 2020)

2 weeks post bimax and you have the audacity to hold such a strong opinion on your results


----------



## Darkstrand (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> 2 weeks post bimax and you have the audacity to hold such a strong opinion on your results


Holy fuck when did you come back?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 14, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Holy fuck when did you come back?


Like 1 hour ago bro


----------



## Darkstrand (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Like 1 hour ago bro


Shiiit so many newcels won't have a clue who you are jfl


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 14, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Shiiit so many newcels won't have a clue who you are jfl


Yeah true it's been like 3 months. I don't even know alot of color names at this point


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Yeah true it's been like 3 months. I don't even know alot of color names at this point


who are you


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Yeah true it's been like 3 months. I don't even know alot of color names at this point


Who is this greycel?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Yeah true it's been like 3 months. I don't even know alot of color names at this point


Did your midface shortened lmao


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Did your midface shortened lmao


By what


----------



## poloralf (Jul 21, 2020)

You look better, you're just a mentalcel right now, Roidmax so you become more NT then MMAmax, dont get any revision or another jaw surgery its a common cuckcel mistake you become nuts and reopen your faces 100 times then SUI.

To save yourself from mentalcelling you must ROIDMAX then NTmax becomes easy, hit on stacies and if you get another surgery do NOT RETOUCHTHE FUCKING JAW


----------



## Slayerino (Jul 31, 2020)

@GordonFreeman bro!!! Give me signs of life!


----------



## Y2J97 (Jul 31, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> @GordonFreeman bro!!! Give me signs of life!



Hey dude, how is it going you're MSE? 
Hope you're ok.


----------



## Slayerino (Jul 31, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Hey dude, how is it going you're MSE?
> Hope you're ok.


Don't quote me ever again you utter subhuman!


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Aug 4, 2020)

Last seen Jul 11, 2020

Looks like he died on us. fuaarr


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 4, 2020)

RIP Gordon Freeman


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

High IQ post OP


----------



## crosshold (Aug 16, 2020)

pls update


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 16, 2020)

crosshold said:


> pls update


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 17, 2020)

OP roped?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 17, 2020)

Wheres the before pic im too lazy to read all pages


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 17, 2020)

your lower maxilla looks better than 90% of the population
congrats bro
everyone i see has flat philtrum and dead upper lip


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm guessing op roped after seeing his final results absolutely brutal indeed


----------



## crosshold (Aug 21, 2020)

i think he really is dead guys, ngl he kinda looked like a dog due to the result so i dont blame him


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 21, 2020)

crosshold said:


> i think he really is dead guys, ngl he kinda looked like a dog due to the result so i dont blame him


He will arrive on the day when valve announce half life 3


----------



## crosshold (Aug 21, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> He will arrive on the day when valve announce half life 3


its so very over then


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 21, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Wheres the before pic im too lazy to read all pages


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Slayerino (Sep 1, 2020)

*@GordonFreeman give me a sign of life bro!*


----------



## disillusioned (Sep 1, 2020)

Jfl at using surgery soon foids will make it so that using surgery to hide your ugly genetics will be considered a form of rape/sexual assault because you are basically lying about your looks.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 1, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl at using surgery soon foids will make it so that using surgery to hide your ugly genetics will be considered a form of rape/sexual assault because you are basically lying about your looks.


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Sep 24, 2020)

will turn out ok when swelling goes down, lucky you dont have a long maxilla. over advanced by a couple mm.
im at day 10 post OP and I think I got through okay with no chimp lip. might be slightly under advanced but I don't give a shit, chimp lip is the biggest risk of bimax.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 24, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> will turn out ok when swelling goes down, lucky you dont have a long maxilla. over advanced by a couple mm.
> im at day 10 post OP and I think I got through okay with no chimp lip. might be slightly under advanced but I don't give a shit, chimp lip is the biggest risk of bimax.


you talking with the dead man


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Sep 24, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> will turn out ok when swelling goes down, lucky you dont have a long maxilla. over advanced by a couple mm.
> im at day 10 post OP and I think I got through okay with no chimp lip. might be slightly under advanced but I don't give a shit, chimp lip is the biggest risk of bimax.



It would be a good idea for you to create a recovery thread, then people can learn best about bimax and can give you tips/information about recovery too.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 24, 2020)

livelaughlooksmax said:


> will turn out ok when swelling goes down, lucky you dont have a long maxilla. over advanced by a couple mm.
> im at day 10 post OP and I think I got through okay with no chimp lip. might be slightly under advanced but I don't give a shit, chimp lip is the biggest risk of bimax.



What is 'Chimp lip'?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh ok, bimaxillary protrusion? The woman in that photo also has a recessed chin and jaw so it makes it look even worse.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 24, 2020)

crosshold said:


> well if it makes you feel any better it is very normal for you to recess a few mm after getting a bimax


How?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Sep 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Your mandible fucking mogs now. Now you just need some orbital or zygo implant like you said


----------



## crosshold (Sep 25, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> How?


it kinda "settles in" until it is fully healed


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 25, 2020)

Great results... I'm planning to get bimax with Italian doc within the next couple of months, only 3mm on the maxilla though for me but I want to get a mussolini lower third.






This or death


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 12, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Thanks, but Im still double checking with the guy who went through the surgery. Anything else is second hand information and prone to Chinese Whispers effect.
> 
> 
> @GordonFreeman Did you tell Andreischev to make your nose more upturned, or that you didn't mind? Did you ask him not to make it upturned before surgery and keep the same angle?


are you a surgeon ?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 12, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> are you a surgeon ?



No, I've been on incel looksmaxxing forums for years tho lol.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 12, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> He’s definitely dead RIP


indeed corona got him, Papi


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 12, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> He’s definitely dead RIP



Its the surgery+recovery thread curse. I think rfromm died too lmao.

https://looksmax.org/threads/design-session-with-eppley-need-advice-moving-forward.138231/page-7
'Last seen Sep 19, 2020'


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 12, 2020)

just visit andre bro! rip brother


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 12, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Its the surgery+recovery thread curse. I think rfromm died too lmao.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/design-session-with-eppley-need-advice-moving-forward.138231/page-7
> 'Last seen Sep 19, 2020'


Confirmed. I usually assist failed surgerycels with suicide. I chopped this guy up with a machete not too long ago.


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 23, 2020)

*@GordonFreeman Russki bro!!!!! Are you too busy slayin', bro?! I hope here on earth and not in heaven.*


----------



## lutte (Oct 23, 2020)

Did he post his befores not about to read 11 pages


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 23, 2020)

lutte said:


> Did he post his befores not about to read 11 pages


Yes, he did, somewhere in the first 4 pages.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 23, 2020)

why someone with a jaw like this decides to undergo bimax is beyond me

mogger jaw and skull, softmaxxing would have been all you needed (just my opinion)


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> View attachment 754033
> 
> 
> why someone with a jaw like this decides to undergo bimax is beyond me
> ...


he wanted to be a dog


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> View attachment 754033
> 
> 
> why someone with a jaw like this decides to undergo bimax is beyond me
> ...


sfs= no teeth when talking and smiling


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> sfs= no teeth when talking and smiling


Still way better than downwardgrowth tbh


----------



## Slayerino (Oct 23, 2020)

lutte said:


> Did he post his befores not about to read 11 pages


It's 30 Sheckels


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 23, 2020)

I really need this surgery. I have an even worse case of SFS than the op. But it's too fucking risky


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I really need this surgery. I have an even worse case of SFS than the op. But it's too fucking risky


why is it risky?


----------



## lutte (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> why is it risky?


might pee his pants at the consultation


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> why is it risky?


You're seriously asking me why Lefort 1, BSSO & genioplasty is risky?



I'm guessing you're a naive teen


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 24, 2020)

lutte said:


> might pee his pants at the consultation


I've consulted with some of the best known surgeons in Europe, you stupid cunt. I know far more about this area than you do - the risk of parasthesia, permanent nerve damage & ending up with a bad aesthetic result as a consequence of Bimax is high, ive met jaw surgery patients who can attest to this. Crawl back into your basement faggot


----------



## lutte (Oct 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I've consulted with some of the best known surgeons in Europe, you stupid cunt. I know far more about this area than you do - the risk of parasthesia, permanent nerve damage & ending up with a bad aesthetic result as a consequence of Bimax is high, ive met jaw surgery patients who can attest to this. Crawl back into your basement faggot


It was a joke lol. Anyways I'd take parasthesia and nerve damage if I could look better. The bad aesthetic results, are any of them from the "good" well-known surgeons?


----------



## lutte (Oct 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I've consulted with some of the best known surgeons in Europe, you stupid cunt. I know far more about this area than you do - the risk of parasthesia, permanent nerve damage & ending up with a bad aesthetic result as a consequence of Bimax is high, ive met jaw surgery patients who can attest to this. Crawl back into your basement faggot


Or are they from like public health surgeons etc


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 24, 2020)

lutte said:


> It was a joke lol. Anyways I'd take parasthesia and nerve damage if I could look better. The bad aesthetic results, are any of them from the "good" well-known surgeons?



I've rarely seen a bimax result which didn't give aesthetic improvements. I think its more that it messes with peoples self-image to change their face so dramatically. This doesn't apply to blackpillers imo because we already know how we look isn't ideal and want to change dramatically.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 24, 2020)

lutte said:


> It was a joke lol. Anyways I'd take parasthesia and nerve damage if I could look better. The bad aesthetic results, are any of them from the "good" well-known surgeons?


Even the best surgeons have poor results & outcomes yes. Dr Z, raffaini, arnett/ gunson - they won't show you the bad ones online ofc

you're having your jaw detached from your skull during surgery - it's not something to be taken lightly


----------



## lutte (Oct 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Even the best surgeons have poor results & outcomes yes. Dr Z, raffaini, arnett/ gunson - they won't show you the bad ones online ofc
> 
> you're having your jaw detached from your skull during surgery - it's not something to be taken lightly


What's your criteria, was OP's result good or not


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Even the best surgeons have poor results & outcomes yes. Dr Z, raffaini, arnett/ gunson - they won't show you the bad ones online ofc
> 
> you're having your jaw detached from your skull during surgery - it's not something to be taken lightly



I've never seen pics of a butchered LF1 honestly, are there any out there on the internet?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Even the best surgeons have poor results & outcomes yes. Dr Z, raffaini, arnett/ gunson - they won't show you the bad ones online ofc
> 
> you're having your jaw detached from your skull during surgery - it's not something to be taken lightly


If you are really recessed and therefore suffer from sleep apnea and probably very ugly by that fall, you have nothing to lose because there is no more danger than nerve damage.


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 24, 2020)

Bimax soul crusher


----------



## Merlix (Oct 24, 2020)

Bsso with sliding genio and ccw (when warranted) cannot give a bad aesthetic outcome. Maybe it can give an underwhelming one if movement is not aggressive but I can't fathom a bad result from this combination. Unfortunately the preparatory and post-surgery work necessary makes it a real hassle. Ccw with sliding genio seems like it should require no ortho treatment but maybe I'm wrong on that.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 25, 2020)

Merlix said:


> Bsso with sliding genio and ccw (when warranted) cannot give a bad aesthetic outcome. Maybe it can give an underwhelming one if movement is not aggressive but I can't fathom a bad result from this


Lol ok


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 25, 2020)

400 weeks 1 meeks


----------



## lutte (Nov 1, 2020)

lutte said:


> What's your criteria, was OP's result good or not


@Captainugly


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 1, 2020)

what happend to OP


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> what happend to OP


any progress on heightmaxx?
I am getting desperate ngl
ordered gluco for the 3mm increase


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> any progress on heightmaxx?
> I am getting desperate ngl
> ordered gluco for the 3mm increase


nah, shits cope sadly. just save for LL.

but yeah gluco+lifts is good.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> what happend to OP


idk but he ended up looking like a dog from those pics jfl, wuz probably already fine


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 1, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> idk but he ended up looking like a dog from those pics jfl, wuz probably already fine


idk what u mean. he looked great post operation.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 1, 2020)

lutte said:


> Or are they from like public health surgeons etc


who is the girl on your signature ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 2, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> any progress on heightmaxx?
> I am getting desperate ngl
> ordered gluco for the 3mm increase


3mm is nothing tbh


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 2, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> 3mm is nothing tbh


Yeah tbh that’s what I was driving at
but they saw 4mm over 4 weeks of 1500mg
so I think if I combine 2000mg with stretching and hanging
plus I have a disorder where my joints can extent beyond the normal range + position
I can maybe get abt a cm in a couple months which is worth it for £20 a year imo


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 4, 2020)

Couple of questions..

Did you do any sort of rotation?
How much was each jaw advanced?
How in the hell was the surgeon able to increase bigonial width during a Bimax? I thought side wing/ramus type surgeries had to be done separate from regular Bimax given the common cut is near the gonions for forward advancement.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 4, 2020)

OP and @DannyGreen stopped using the forum after their surgeries.... probably got botched. 

rip tbh


----------



## mewcoper (Nov 5, 2020)

is he roped or busy with banging girls ?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 5, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> OP and @DannyGreen stopped using the forum after their surgeries.... probably got botched.
> 
> rip tbh


no theyre too busy fucking girls


----------



## klamus (Nov 11, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I've consulted with some of the best known surgeons in Europe, you stupid cunt. I know far more about this area than you do - the risk of parasthesia, permanent nerve damage & ending up with a bad aesthetic result as a consequence of Bimax is high, ive met jaw surgery patients who can attest to this. Crawl back into your basement faggot



The chance for loss of feeling in some small area is couple of %. Nerve damage around 0.1% I had bimax done and had neither of those. Bimax is the easiest ascension surgery


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 11, 2020)

damn


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 12, 2020)

klamus said:


> The chance for loss of feeling in some small area is couple of %. Nerve damage around 0.1% I had bimax done and had neither of those. Bimax is the easiest ascension surgery


What movements did you have?


----------



## Benjibanks (Nov 12, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



You look good man. You’re lucky you got this I just found out I’m not going to be able to get mine and I’m realizing how over my life is now. Don’t listen to the 2 people saying you look bad now because a million others are gonna think you look great


----------



## Slayerino (Nov 13, 2020)

*RUSKI BRO!*


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 13, 2020)

klamus said:


> The chance for loss of feeling in some small area is couple of %. Nerve damage around 0.1% I had bimax done and had neither of those. Bimax is the easiest ascension surgery


Read this again.

It's not true at all.


----------



## klamus (Nov 13, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Read this again.
> 
> It's not true at all.



Elaborate


----------



## lutte (Nov 13, 2020)

@klamus @Captainugly


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 13, 2020)

lutte said:


> @klamus @Captainugly
> View attachment 802188


Cope you know nothing. Enjoy ending up like one of these people: http://jawsurgeryforums.com/index.php/board,2.0.html?PHPSESSID=654052dbf2e1eeef0de2d06d8216ef93


----------



## lutte (Nov 13, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Cope you know nothing. Enjoy ending up like one of these people: http://jawsurgeryforums.com/index.php/board,2.0.html?PHPSESSID=654052dbf2e1eeef0de2d06d8216ef93


Do you need to be a member to view photos? Most of those seem to be people who let bad surgeons do whatever or are 3 days out of surgery and scared because they have swelling


----------



## CristianT (Nov 26, 2020)

JFL, we catch the dude here. The result is not bad ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 10097 (Nov 26, 2020)

CristianT said:


> JFL, we catch the dude here. The result is not bad ngl.



Was this Op?


----------



## CristianT (Nov 26, 2020)

fugazi_ said:


> Was this Op?


ye


----------



## baruch (Nov 26, 2020)

fugazi_ said:


> Was this Op?


Yes
He had a good result. Look at the change in lips


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 26, 2020)

CristianT said:


> JFL, we catch the dude here. The result is not bad ngl.



Great find man, holyshit he looks good. Totally panicked over his swelling. Nice to see he's still alive


----------



## CristianT (Nov 26, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Great find man, holyshit he looks good. Totally panicked over his swelling. Nice to see he's still alive


yeah, great result.. my face is just like him


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 26, 2020)

CristianT said:


> yeah, great result.. my face is just like him


lifefuel for you then


----------



## Danish_Retard (Nov 26, 2020)

CristianT said:


> JFL, we catch the dude here. The result is not bad ngl.



Fuck man bimax will be the surgery that ascends me.







I already have a wide jaw. I wonder if it's gonna look comical with my trash zygos though.


----------



## fras (Nov 26, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Fuck man bimax will be the surgery that ascends me.
> View attachment 829832
> View attachment 829833
> 
> I already have a wide jaw. I wonder if it's gonna look comical with my trash zygos though.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CristianT (Nov 26, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Fuck man bimax will be the surgery that ascends me.
> View attachment 829832
> View attachment 829833
> 
> I already have a wide jaw. I wonder if it's gonna look comical with my trash zygos though.


You need high cheek impkant not bimax son.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 26, 2020)

CristianT said:


> You need high cheek impkant not bimax son.


Brutal but true
You must visit Eppley the ascended


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 26, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Great find man, holyshit he looks good. Totally panicked over his swelling. Nice to see he's still alive



Out of all of the results on Andre's IG this is the best after... probably because OP didn't have that bad of a starting point. It seems like some of this doctors results are great and others are mediocre at best... I guess it just depends upon the person.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 26, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Out of all of the results on Andre's IG this is the best after... probably because OP didn't have that bad of a starting point. It seems like some of this doctors results are great and others are mediocre at best... I guess it just depends upon the person.



Andrieschev seems comfortable going for strong results, rather than moderate. So your more likely to get big ascensions or results which went too far lol


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 26, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Fuck man bimax will be the surgery that ascends me.
> View attachment 829832
> View attachment 829833
> 
> I already have a wide jaw. I wonder if it's gonna look comical with my trash zygos though.


@DatGuyYouLike can help you with it.

unironically you might benefit from clockwise rotation


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 26, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> @DatGuyYouLike can help you with it.
> 
> unironically you might benefit from clockwise rotation



If I was him I would do zygo augmentation or infraorbital augmentation that covers the upper cheekbones a little like @Looksmax25 got done as they look more natural than the full zygo augmentation.

His jaw dominates his face from the front, and from the side it has enough forward growth. If he augmented it more it might throw his harmony down the drain, not worth it at all.


----------



## ShineBright (Nov 26, 2020)

Anyone still have the pics from OP? I caged when I saw them the first time, but now that I've seen his "before" pics I'm actually impressed


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Nov 26, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> Anyone still have the pics from OP? I caged when I saw them the first time, but now that I've seen his "before" pics I'm actually impressed


What are the pics


----------



## ShineBright (Nov 26, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> What are the pics


OP's results, his jawline looks better but now his midface looks like a bulldog. That's my biggest hesitation about surgically altering the maxilla, it makes a lot of people looks uncanny in motion


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 26, 2020)

CristianT said:


> JFL, we catch the dude here. The result is not bad ngl.



@ShineBright here's the result.


doesn't look bad. and btw chimpface usually occurs if you have underbite issues tbh.


----------



## ShineBright (Nov 27, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> @ShineBright here's the result.
> 
> 
> doesn't look bad. and btw chimpface usually occurs if you have underbite issues tbh.


Truly over for underbitecels like me 

Oh well, it's not super noticeable on me unless I'm talking. Might be able to fraud enough with veneers, I'm one of the rare ones with a maxilla that's just a bit too short


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Nov 27, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> @ShineBright here's the result.
> 
> 
> doesn't look bad. and btw chimpface usually occurs if you have underbite issues tbh.


Is that him.0?


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 27, 2020)

You won't look like a dog from side profile unless the surgeon advances the maxilla too much or if you do the Quadrangular LF1, which advances a bit more, so it offsets the overall advancement and provides balance.


----------



## CristianT (Jan 19, 2021)

Good thing he went away from this forum.

When I see his result im seriously thinking to go with Andrei but Ive seen bad results from him as well. Fuck, its a lottery.


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 6, 2021)

@GordonFreeman
Im doing research about Dr. a.
would you sending me your before/after pics?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 6, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> @GordonFreeman
> Im doing research about Dr. a.
> would you sending me your before/after pics?


Last seen Jul 11, 2020


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 6, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Last seen Jul 11, 2020


for fucks sake, hope he didint rope, his before after looked promising


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 6, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Last seen Jul 11, 2020


dr a sneezed covid into him mid-surgery


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 8, 2021)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> any progress on heightmaxx?
> I am getting desperate ngl
> ordered gluco for the 3mm increase


gluco?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 8, 2021)

anyone have after? faggot removed the album


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 8, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> anyone have after? faggot removed the album


you really need to safe all good pictures, people who use to post pictures are mentally unstabble and often remove the pics a while after because they freak out because they run out of xanax


----------



## reptiles (Feb 15, 2021)

Romnel said:


> JFL two weeks? Can't be stressing about this shit when it takes months to de-bloat.
> 
> Here's a patient from the same surgeon:
> 
> ...





The surgeon took the mid mandible pill


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 13, 2021)

*imgur.com* refused to connect.


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 13, 2021)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Don’t worry bro also had thid shit

it feels super off the first half year ngl


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 13, 2021)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Dm me for advice and shit since I also had DJS

also

the nose gets wider sadly it is a side effect


----------



## lutte (Apr 14, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> *imgur.com* refused to connect.





homo_faber said:


> you really need to safe all good pictures, people who use to post pictures are mentally unstabble and often remove the pics a while after because they freak out because they run out of xanax





antiantifa said:


> anyone have after? faggot removed the album


----------



## lutte (Apr 14, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Dm me for advice and shit since I also had DJS
> 
> also
> 
> the nose gets wider sadly it is a side effect





Philtrumcel said:


> Don’t worry bro also had thid shit
> 
> it feels super off the first half year ngl


PM?


----------



## kej3094 (Apr 14, 2021)

GordonFreeman said:


> Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror.
> It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog.
> While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not completely gone, and that eventually it'll deflate and I will look more harmonious.
> 
> ...



Fuck me why is the pic not loading


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 19, 2021)

*imgur.com* refused to connect.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 19, 2021)

Knight said:


> *imgur.com* refused to connect.


Custom title​


----------



## joseph (Aug 8, 2021)

CristianT said:


> JFL, we catch the dude here. The result is not bad ngl.



does anyone have his before/afters saved? Looks like that insta page was taken down?


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 6, 2022)

Bumppp


----------

